# What to serve with Shrimp Scampi



## SizzlininIN

I want to serve shrimp scampi....will probably use this as an appetizer but was thinking maybe I could add some pasta to the sauce and make it the main part of the meal? I found the recipe for the shrimp scampe that Red Lobster uses.  I should mention I don't care for Lobster and hubby doesn't care for Scallops.  Any suggestions on what you would serve along with this? What wine would you drink with this?


----------



## buckytom

i guess a white wine with scampi, and a good thick crusted round loaf to sop up the butter/oil. maybe a side of steamed asparagus or brocolli.


----------



## lyndalou

I'd probably serve a Caesar Salad or other green salad, along with the crusty bread. A nice Pinot Grigio (my current favorite brand is Cavit's) would also go well with it.
Sorbet for dessert.


----------



## Claire

Serve your scampi over linguini (my favorite is barilla) for a main course.  To complete the meal, save yourself time & energy by making up an antipasto platter for appetizers -- buy a jar of some kind of peppers, some salami or mortadella, a couple of cheeses, a few pickled or marinaded veggies.  Serve on a platter with toothpicks (provide a bowl for tossing the used toothpicks, something many forget).  With the scampi serve a simple tossed greens with your favorite italian dressing or simply a good olive oil and vinegar.  Crusty bread, garlic if you want it, or just butter.  Desert can be very simple.  If you are not sweets eaters, some cheese and fruit.  Gorgonzola, pears/apples/grapes, and walnuts are great in the fall.  If you love sweets, I'd go for ice cream topped with a great liquer.  

This is a very simple dinner party, leaving the hosts plenty of time to have fun themselves.


----------



## debthecook

White rice, italian bread, salad.


----------

